

How to Think Creatively - darklighter3
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/11/how-to-think-creatively/248211/

======
spodek
Robert Weisberg's book "Creativity: Beyond the Myth of Genius" revolutionized
my understanding of creativity. Now I see the mainstream view of the Genius
creator struck by the muse as over-romanticized, whereas people who history
has called genius work in a more structured fashion.

I recommend his book to anyone who creates or wants to create more. He doesn't
tell you how to think, but you can figure it out. He reveal how myths confuse
things and could send you down unproductive paths.

I talk about it more here -- <http://joshuaspodek.com/creativity>

------
6ren
I'm not too sure about the left/right brain aspect
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_hemisphere#Hemisphere_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_hemisphere#Hemisphere_lateralization))
but I agree with switching between logical and intuitive ways of looking at a
problem, and immersing then allowing insight to come of its own accord.

 _It is by logic we prove, it is by intuition that we invent_ <http://www.gap-
system.org/~history/Biographies/Poincare.html>

~~~
jaipilot747
Thank you for the link on Poincare. It was much more interesting than the
original article.

------
aMoniker
Start by ignoring articles that tell you how to think.

~~~
wslh
Your statement is a paradox!

~~~
aMoniker
A paradox not to be understated.

~~~
wslh
Sure!

